# Club Rep vacancies



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If any club members are interested in becoming a club (regional) rep in the following areas or want some more information, please contact Steve on [email protected] 

*North Wales*

*West Midlands*

*Southwest*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Essex rep?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Essex rep?


Essex girl more like :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Essex rep?
> ...


Go on, you know that you want to 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Essex rep?


I thought John covered Essex as part of LEEK? :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Essex rep?
> ...


He is but cant have to many Reps in my opinion  What if hes sick or something


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> What if hes sick or something


Yeh could have eaten a pie that was off


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > What if hes sick or something
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] I cant even think about things like that such a waste


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll have Daves pies when he goes off


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Planning to poison my pies pal???? :x :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

There you go mate.hope this makes you feel better :lol: 









If you covered essex i'd have to be the LEK rep (London East,Kent) :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

thehornster said:


> There you go mate.hope this makes you feel better :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd prefer this one

Edited (by nutts): Use of the TTOC logo is strictly prohibited :wink: and certainly not allowed for use by tightar$es   :wink:

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

How about a rep for North/West Yorkshire? Nearest one to me is Mansfield South Yorkshire.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> How about a rep for North/West Yorkshire? Nearest one to me is Mansfield South Yorkshire.....


BMX is the Yorkshire rep.

If we have too many, too close to together, reps can't help robbing other reps. As we increase membership, we would absoluTTely consider splitting counties/areas into smaller bits.

So for the moment, you're gonna have to drive your TT to a meet  Send Leg an IM as he was saying the other day that he was going to get BMX to organise a meet. Leg lives just off the end of the M621  I used to live in Morley


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

ahh, gotcha.



nutts said:


> Leg lives just off the end of the M621


bit of a dangerous place to live eh Leg?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Depends if our illustrious leader is up here visiting his kids, he drives like a nuTTer that guy.

As for a meet, I reckon end of March would be idea seen as I get my new V6 on the 15th (ish).


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im gonna organise somert guys when the salt is off the roads. what do you all fancy doing pub meets or driving round (dont like the word cruise) blasting on some decent roads type of meet? thats my favourite. up for any suggestions


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm up for a meet and my favourite, followed or preceded by a pub, is the same as yours.

Mike


----------



## Phil67 (Feb 14, 2006)

As a new owner and new to this forum who is the rep for Cambridgeshire, i apologise if there is a section further down the list as i havent got that far yet.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Phil67 said:


> As a new owner and new to this forum who is the rep for Cambridgeshire, i apologise if there is a section further down the list as i havent got that far yet.


That'd be Norm 

http://ttoc.co.uk/reps/kneesworth.htm
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55940


----------

